# Equipment/tools you hate



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

What equipment/tools do you hate having to drag out and use? For me it's the 40' ladders and the 1095 due to the weight issues. And anything related to wallpaper removal.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

40'er and kerosine heaters in the winter because that means that it is winter in a unpowered house and fans in the summer for the parallel season aspect. Also any tools that remind me I am fixing someones blatent carelessness of my work.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Paint thinner sucks because that means I am using oil. I hate oil paints.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

"Knuckle Busters"

"Finger Crushers"

"Hand Mashers"

or whatever you want to call them. 











I know, you all use the aluminum jacks now, but you don't know pain til you've been bit by one of these


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Any tools. Because that means I don't got a lot of work.


----------

